# ---> Ford Recall<----



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

Ford Recall
Associated Press
TriCities.com
Jan 27, 6:32 PM EST

Ford is recalling nearly 800-thousand pickups and sport utility vehicles. The automaker says the cruise control switch could short circuit and cause a fire under the hood.

The recall affects approximately Ford F-150 pickups, Ford Expeditions and Lincoln Navigators from the 2000 model year. Also affected are 2001 F-Series Supercrew trucks.

Ford says it will notify owners of the recall in February, and dealers will deactivate the cruise control switch. Once the company has an adequate supply of replacement switches, it will send another letter notifying owners that they can get their switches replaced.

Ford says the cruise control will be disabled once the switch is deactivated.

The federal government opened a probe into the defect in November after receiving 36 reports of fires. All of the incidents occurred when the vehicle was parked and the ignition was turned off. No injuries were reported.


----------



## ridecutters (Feb 17, 2006)

*Ford Recall on cruise control*

My friends P/U is now a total loss. It was parked in her driveway last night has not been driven in a few days when it caught on fire, under the hood. It was a 2001 F350 with only 50k miles on it. Thank you to who ever posted the recall notice on the faulty cruise control. It looks like now Ford will be giving her a new truck and she will not be out of pocket to much money. The sad part sense we haul our horses to shows together to share on gas,she lost a lot of tack she placed in side to bring home.

So please if anyone has seen this recall contact your ford dealership ASAP.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Just a side note, this recall does not affect Diesels only gas engine trucks.


----------



## ridecutters (Feb 17, 2006)

it does not stat that in the recall notice. I have not seen a F350 not be a diesel truck. Than how do you explain her truck catching on fire all of a sudden where the fire started under the hood. Just wondering.


----------



## ridecutters (Feb 17, 2006)

I just checked on Fordfires.com and the 2001 Ford F350 Diesel is listed. So it does affect the diesels. Here is the direct link showing all Ford vehicles affected.

http://www.fordfires.com/ford_vehicle_fires/index.html


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Not to be argumenative. The copy of the recall notice I read and the pres releases I have heard and seen have all said it is limited to the gas engine vehicles. All the trucks listed in your first posted press release are only offered in gas engine versions, the F250 and F350 diesels are not one of them. The componients of the cruise control are not the same between the diesels and gas engines. F350's are most certainly offered with gas engines, there are more gas engine versions of the F350 produced then diesel. As far as myself explaining how your friends truck fire started, I have no idea since I have not seen it, nor do I have any knowlege of the incident other then what you have posted. As I said before I am not trying to argue, just clarify some of the details of this recall.
I am sorry for your friends loss, glad nobody was hurt, and I hope it all turns out well.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

I have seen the diesel fires originate from the block heater...


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

After reading your link I must admit this could be, a newer version of the recall then I have seen. I would recommend going to Ford, NHTSA, or NTSB to get the actual recall notice. All the previous notices did explicitly exclude the diesels. I will check into it, but take into consideration the source; that link is an advertisement for a law firm engaged in lawsuits involving Ford and said related cases. Thanks


----------



## ridecutters (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I called our local ford dealer and asked them you're right the diesel is not in the recall. I called my friend and told her to call her inusrance company and have them come out and see if they can find the cause of the fire. ( not sure if they do that) I told her if it's her block heater that caused the fire than we will have to go from there. Not sure how a truck that has not been driven in 4 days all of a sudden catch on fire. Weird. 

Thanks again for your help. You were not being argumenative at all..


----------



## ridecutters (Feb 17, 2006)

Well hell, maybe the dealership is not saying the diesel trucks until they get more info. I am at a loss on this one. As blue book will not cover the cost of a new truck. If you get any info let me know. Humm, I guess that's why I drive a duramax diesel.  Though her Ford is a fund truck to drive.


----------



## ridecutters (Feb 17, 2006)

I Just got off the phone with ford main office and yes, some diesels are included. They just need a vin number


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

ridecuttersI told her if it's her block heater that caused the fire than we will have to go from there. Not sure how a truck that has not been driven in 4 days all of a sudden catch on fire. Weird.
[/QUOTE said:


> Was the truck plugged in (block heater) at all during those 4 days?


----------



## ridecutters (Feb 17, 2006)

The weather was nice so when we drove it on Tuesday we unplugged it, the funny thing when she got home from work she plugged it back in and not 5 mins later it was in flames.

I just got off the phone with Ford, her vin number is not on the recall. So she is screwed. I then remember her truck was made in Canada, so I looked up Ford of Canada nothing on a recall.

I went out and took pictures for her, and WOW.. There is nothing left of the front of the Truck the whole cab is gone. Only thing left is the steel where the seats where and the doors nothing else is visible.

The sad part she will not get enough money from her insurance company to even pay for a replacement of the truck not including the 10k worth of saddles and other horse stuff she had in the back seat.

if anyone wants to check there Ford here is the site.

www.genuineservice.com go to recall on the bottom of the right hand side and type in your vin.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Sorry to hear of the loss. Was the truck registered/insured commercially? If so, it's likely insured for replacement cost, instead of current market value.

Likely the block heater shorted. I would check that circuit in the house/barn/shop/garage for damage/overloading. Check the electrical panel just to make sure...Good luck.


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

You need to look at the service bulletins on f350, f450, f550 they are worse than these fires!!! Make people aware of the corners that FORD is cutting! They risk your lifes for a couple of bucks!!!!!


----------



## Angie Johnson (Oct 12, 2006)

*02 Ford F450 v10 fire*

I have a 2002 Ford F450 V10 pickup with only 55,000 miles. I had an engine fire that completely destroyed my vehicle. Ford has told me that my vehicle is not included in the recall dealing with the cruise control that has caused engine fires. The recall dated Aug. 3, 2006, does include my year and model; however, Ford stated that my truck was probably made somewhere else and is not included in the recall. Does anyone have any additional information for me. Thanks:angry:


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Angie Johnson said:


> I have a 2002 Ford F450 V10 pickup with only 55,000 miles. I had an engine fire that completely destroyed my vehicle. Ford has told me that my vehicle is not included in the recall dealing with the cruise control that has caused engine fires. The recall dated Aug. 3, 2006, does include my year and model; however, Ford stated that my truck was probably made somewhere else and is not included in the recall. Does anyone have any additional information for me. Thanks:angry:


so its not included because it was made somewhere else...its a ford its their parts it shouldnt matter where it was built


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

My suggestion:

Call up a different ford dealer, tell them what vehicle you have, ask them in a "non-specific" way if hte recall applies to you.

If they say "yes it does" or "it will" or anything like that.... Say, so if my truck bursts into flames before it's recalled...then what? 

Glen


----------

